# newbie other side the pond



## wazza (Aug 22, 2008)

hi guys names warren or wazza to mates,
into bikes for many years, now a young 46 ,15 in the head. 
currently have 69 raleigh chopper tallframe/70 5speed chopper/70 coaster chopper/69 raleigh fireball/puch chopper/83 hutch proracer bmx/83 mongoose californian and collecting a huffy cheater slick modified next week all orig in orange.
my search for info on the net led me to this forum.will post pics when i collect it ill have lots of questions about it.


----------



## macnut (Sep 10, 2008)

pretty sweet collection man! post more pics!


----------

